# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro - Lots of New Models and Dumps for Customers [ NOV 12 ]

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro New Models  [12 NOV 2016]We are releasing more models ,
more dumps , more pinouts for our customer demands .
Thanks for the feedbacks for our all eMMC Pro Users . # *Blackberry    9800*    Direct eMMC Pinouts    / Uploaded# *Blackberry    9800*    Full eMMC Dump    / Uploaded    [ World First ]# *Huawei Y511-U00*    Direct eMMC Pinouts    / Uploaded# *Huawei Y511-U00*    Full eMMC Dump    / Uploaded    [ World First ]# *Huawei Y600-U00*    Direct eMMC Pinouts    / Uploaded# *Huawei Y600-U00*    Full eMMC Dump    / Uploaded    [ World First ]# *Lenovo A338T*        Direct eMMC Pinouts    / Uploaded# *Lenovo A338T*        Full eMMC Dump    / Uploaded    [ World First ]# *Samsung S7580*        Direct eMMC Pinouts    / Uploaded# *Samsung S7580*        Full eMMC Dump    / Uploaded# *Huawei G630-U251*    eMMC Dump    / Uploaded    [ World First ]# *LG D295*        eMMC Pinouts    / Fixed  *Huawei G630-U251 Dump :*   _Thanks to Julian Perdomo for the Dump._   *LG D295 Pinouts [ Fixed ]*  
Thanks to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] for the test results _CLK was just another side of the resistor , it is fixed now !_    *Huawei Y511/Y600 (MTK) ,
Lenovo A338T ( MTK ),
Samsung S7580 ,
Blackberry 9800 ,*  
ISP / eMMC Pinouts are not available on the board for those who want to program eMMC
You can still do it using eMMC Pro and connecting eMMC IC directly to eMMC Pro using the picture provided .   You can now operate with almost all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside ! الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Advanced eMMC Repair*   *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

